# what size is bbs rs center caps



## myGTI8ur50 (Nov 1, 2007)

hi im trying to figure out what size the center badges for my caps are im redoing my rims and want new badges but the badges i ordered are the wrong size i have 15 inch bbs rs's 033s could anyone help me out with what right size bagdes i need


----------

